# Chinas stealth fighter to go on show.



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 29, 2016)

China's domestic-built J-20 stealth fighter will make its public debut at an air show in Zhuhai City next week, with air-force pilots flying the new-generation warcraft, a military spokesperson said Friday.



















*General characteristics*


*Crew:* one (pilot)
*Length:* 20 m (66.8 ft)
*Wingspan:* 13 m (44.2 ft)
*Height:* 4.45 m (14 ft 7 in)
*Wing area:* 78 m2 (840 sq ft)
*Empty weight:* 19,391 kg (42,750 lb)
*Gross weight:* 32,092 kg (70,750 lb)
*Max takeoff weight:* 36,288 kg (80,001 lb) upper estimate[2]
*Fuel capacity:* 11,340 kg (25,000 lb)
*Powerplant:* 2 × Shenyang WS-10G (prototype), AL-31F (prototype) or Xian WS-15 (production) afterburningturbofans, 76.18 kN (17,125 lbf) thrust each dry, 122.3 or 179.9 kN (27,500 or 40,450 lbf) with afterburner
*Maximum speed:* 2,100 km/h (1,305 mph; 1,134 kn)
*Wing loading:* 410 kg/m2 (84 lb/sq ft)
*Thrust/weight:* 1.06 (prototype with interim engines)
*Armament*


PL-10 SRAAM[92]

PL-12 Medium Range AAM








https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Chengdu_J-20


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2016)

Latest Result of the PRC Industrial/Millitary hacking espionage Dept eh
it looks so Familiar

Like they mixed the F18 Hornets Blueprints with some Saab ones


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 29, 2016)

If WW3 happens all i am going to say is i don't think domesticity is going to help.

Meanwhile i stole all of the lead from your roof tiling to build my nuke shelter


----------



## Nuckles56 (Oct 29, 2016)

And you forgot the large amount of f-22 raptor as well dorsetknob


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> If WW3 happens



Factualy speaking world war 2 has yet to happen

1914  The Great War Starts ( now Called World War 1 ).
1918  Armistice Declared  Fighting stops   (But not the WAR )
1939  the Great War Resumes ( that armistice  broken from 1918 ) Germany Resumes Fighting WW1
1945  Germany Surrenders  THE GREAT WAR or !st WORLD WAR ENDS .

lots of People think Germany Surrendered in 1918 thus ending world war one NOT TRUE
  an Armistice is not a surrender its just a legal Cession of fighting ( as Celebrated on 11 November as Armistice Day )


----------



## Recon-UK (Oct 29, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Factualy speaking world war 2 has yet to happen
> 
> 1914  The Great War Starts ( now Called World War 1 ).
> 1918  Armistice Declared  Fighting stops   (But not the WAR )
> ...




Oh boy don't start that one lol


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 29, 2016)

Recon-UK said:


> Meanwhile i stole all of the lead from your roof tiling to build my nuke shelter





Recon-UK said:


> Oh boy don't start that one lol



Oops you seem to be Stocking up on the Pb going to use the left overs for Reloads for rounds

Me i am a walking poison Gas Generator    I specialize in the Silent but deadly Gas Attack ( not subject to the Geneva convention )


----------



## 64K (Oct 29, 2016)

True European Nationalism hit the curb thanks to the Third Reich.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2016)

64K said:


> True European Nationalism hit the curb thanks to the Third Reich.




Should of taken the second left at the lights instead of the third reich. Nasty traffic jam that was


----------



## jboydgolfer (Oct 30, 2016)

Looks like a lengthened F 22

Looks like only aam , no gau


----------



## cdawall (Oct 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Factualy speaking world war 2 has yet to happen
> 
> 1914  The Great War Starts ( now Called World War 1 ).
> 1918  Armistice Declared  Fighting stops   (But not the WAR )
> ...



You just say that so America can't call themselves back to back world war champs.


----------



## dorsetknob (Oct 30, 2016)

cdawall said:


> You just say that so America can't call themselves back to back world war champs.


No its the Truth if you do not believe me google Armistice then compare it to Surrender

armistice
ˈɑːmɪstɪs/
_noun_
noun: *armistice*; plural noun: *armistices*
an agreement made by opposing sides in a war to stop fighting for a certain time; a truce.
"the Italian government signed an armistice with the Allies"
synonyms: truce, ceasefire, suspension of hostilities, cessation of hostilities, peace; More

http://www.tenfactsabout.co.uk/0002armistice.htm

*Fact Five*
The Armistice was designed to end the fighting of World War One, and the terms of it would make it impossible for Germany to restart the war, at least in the short term. They were ordered to give up 2,500 heavy guns, 2,500 field guns, 25,000 machine guns, 1,700 aeroplanes and all submarines they possessed (they were originally asked to give up more submarines than they actually had!). They were also asked to give up several warships and disarm all of the ones that they were allowed to keep.

*Fact Six*
If Germany broke any of the terms of the Armistice, such as not evacuating areas they were ordered to evacuate, not handing over weapons or prisoners of war in the timescales given or causing damage to any individual or their property, fighting would begin again with 48 hours notice.
surrender
səˈrɛndə/
_verb_
verb: *surrender*; 3rd person present: *surrenders*; past tense: *surrendered*; past participle: *surrendered*; gerund or present participle: *surrendering*

*1*.
stop resisting to an enemy or opponent and submit to their authority.
"over 140 rebels surrendered to the authorities"
synonyms: capitulate, give in, give (oneself) up, yield, concede, submit, climb down, give way, defer, acquiesce, back down, cave in, relent, succumb, quit, crumble; More
be beaten, be overcome, be overwhelmed, fall victim;
lay down one's arms, raise/show the white flag, throw in the towel/sponge, accept defeat, concede defeat
"the government surrendered to the Allied forces"
antonyms: resist, withstand
(in sport) lose (a point, game, or advantage) to an opponent.
"she surrendered only twenty games in her five qualifying matches"
give in to (a powerful emotion or influence).
"the president has surrendered to panic and is making things worse"

*2*.
give up or hand over (a person, right, or possession), typically on compulsion or demand.
"in 1815 Denmark *surrendered* Norway *to* Sweden"
synonyms: give up, relinquish, renounce, forgo, forswear, cede, abdicate, waive, forfeit, sacrifice; More


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Oct 30, 2016)

jboydgolfer said:


> Looks like a lengthened F 22
> 
> Looks like only aam , no gau



IMO id say it looks more like a cross between an F-35 and Eurofighter Typhoon (Or Saab Gripen)


----------



## rtwjunkie (Oct 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Latest Result of the PRC Industrial/Millitary hacking espionage Dept eh
> it looks so Familiar
> 
> Like they mixed the F18 Hornets Blueprints with some Saab ones



My first thought....It definitely had some Swedish fighter influence!


----------



## slozomby (Oct 30, 2016)

I think the plane you all are looking for is the typhoon 3





and the J-10


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

Yeah, looks like a Typhoon/Raptor hybrid.    The fins on the back of it look...diminutive...so I suspect it doesn't have very good close-quarters aerial combat performance (yawing to make the main gun line up with a target).  I also suspect the Raptor has better stealth characteristics because, for example, that antenna sticking out the front of it.  The engines also look small and the stats back it up: Raptor has 116 kN worth of dry thrust compared to 76 kN.  Advantage goes to the Chinese, I'm sure, in that their aircraft is much cheaper to produce.


----------



## slozomby (Oct 30, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I also suspect the Raptor has better stealth characteristics because, for example, that antenna sticking out the front of it.



that "antenna" on the front of the j20 looks like a retractable fueling port.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

It's not thick enough for fuel.  Additionally, it's in a really bad place for aerial refueling.  It's likely some kind of radio either to receive or transmit signals (communication, detection, or ECM).


----------



## 64K (Oct 30, 2016)

dorsetknob said:


> Factualy speaking world war 2 has yet to happen
> 
> 1914  The Great War Starts ( now Called World War 1 ).
> 1918  Armistice Declared  Fighting stops   (But not the WAR )
> ...



That's true. Very little was settled at the pause of the Great War (the war to end all wars) and the War Reparations forced on Germany by the Allies ensured that we would all fight the Germans again.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 30, 2016)

From what i know the J-20 is for domestic use only and the J-31 is for domestic and export, kind of like F22 vs F35.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 30, 2016)

Congress banned the export of F22. Japan was due to buy it but the US got twitchy about potential leaks of technology.



Song Zhongping, a former officer in Beijing’s strategic missile force, revealed the export ban of J 20  in a December interview with China’s Phoenix TV news program.

“The export of advanced Chinese military technology is prohibited,” Song said. “This is in order to keep J-20’s fifth-generation technology out of hostile hands.”
Song described the J-20 restriction as directly connected to the F-22 prohibition. 

“If one day the United States decides to export the F-22, China might consider lifting its ban, as well,” he said.

His reasoning seems to be that if America’s allies possessed F-22s, China’s allies would need J-20s to balance them. And with the F-22 proliferating, its secrets would proliferate, too—obviating any need to similarly limit the spread of the J-20’s presumably similar technology.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 30, 2016)

The F-22 is USA's tool to kill the F-35 it is selling should the need arise.  When the 6th generation fighters debut, USA will likely permit the selling of the F-22.

I'm almost certain sixth generation will be a pilotless robot.


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 31, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> I'm almost certain sixth generation will be a pilotless robot.


I don`t remember where i read(it was a study on future air power) that very advanced missiles, sensor fusion together with data links will make even B-2 bombers air to air platforms.


----------



## cdawall (Oct 31, 2016)

droopyRO said:


> I don`t remember where i read(it was a study on future air power) that very advanced missiles, sensor fusion together with data links will make even B-2 bombers air to air platforms.



You would be surprised how close everything built after the 70's is to being able to fly without a pilot. . .


----------



## droopyRO (Oct 31, 2016)

Flying is one thing, fighting and taking decisions are totally different, that is why you need a pilot.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

Earlier this year, a Chinese national, 51-year-old Su Bin, was sent to prison for his part in stealing US military plans and sending documents to Beijing.

The documents were reported to include plans for the F-35 and F-22 fighter jets, which would have enabled the Chinese military to rapidly catch up with US capabilities.


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2016)

It takes a lot longer than a year to take espionage information and fold it into a product that's been in development for years.  Also remember that the F-22 is now over a decade old.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Oct 31, 2016)

FordGT90Concept said:


> It takes a lot longer than a year to take espionage information and fold it into a product that's been in development for years.  Also remember that the F-22 is now over a decade old.






https://www.justice.gov/opa/pr/chin...fense-contractors-systems-sentenced-46-months


----------



## FordGT90Concept (Oct 31, 2016)

Makes zero mention of J-20.


----------



## newtekie1 (Oct 31, 2016)

I doubt it will even be able to fly with all that lead paint weighing it down....


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 1, 2016)

video in this link

http://edition.cnn.com/2016/11/01/asia/china-j-20-stealth-fighter-introduction/


----------



## Supercrit (Nov 1, 2016)

newtekie1 said:


> I doubt it will even be able to fly with all that lead paint weighing it down....



They use lead paint on toys exported to the US, not their cutting edge jet.


----------



## droopyRO (Nov 1, 2016)

MiG 1.44 had a big influence in it.


----------



## CAPSLOCKSTUCK (Nov 24, 2016)

China has become the latest country to successfully test fire a hypersonic missile, it has been claimed.

A Chinese J-16 strike fighter test-fired the giant missile earlier this month, successfully destroying the target drone at a very long range, according to Popular Science.

Its experts analysed pictured of the launch, and concluded the missile was  19 feet long, and roughly 13 inches in diameter, meaning it could hit targets up to 300 miles away.








Popular Science experts analysed pictured of the launch, and concluded the missile was  19 feet long, and roughly 13 inches in diameter, meaning it could hit targets up to 300 miles away.

This missile would easily outrange any American (or other NATO) air-to-air missile.'

They analysed photos of a J16 taking off with two of the very long range air to air missile (VLRAAM) 

'Reports are that the size would put into the category of a very long range air to air missile (VLRAAM) with ranges exceeding 300 km (roughly 186 miles), likely max out between 250 and 310 miles.'

'Additionally, the VLRAAM's powerful rocket engine will push it to Mach 6 speeds, which will increase the no escape zone (NEZ), that is the area where a target cannot outrun the missile, against even supersonic targets like stealth fighters,' 







The new missile also has a radically updated radar system, and an infrared/electro-optical seeker (visible under the yellow-orange cover on the forward section above the nosecone), and satellite navigation system.

Once close it its target, lateral thrusters boost its manoeuvrability.

Russia is believed to have recently tested its 'Object 4202' hypersonic rocket, and the Us Air Force has tested its 'WaveRider' hypersonic craft.


----------



## FreedomEclipse (Nov 24, 2016)

CAPSLOCKSTUCK said:


> Earlier this year, a Chinese national, 51-year-old Su Bin, was sent to prison for his part in stealing US military plans and sending documents to Beijing.
> 
> The documents were reported to include plans for the F-35 and F-22 fighter jets, which would have enabled the Chinese military to rapidly catch up with US capabilities.




Su Bin was placed in the Sin Bin for stealing military information


----------



## twicksisted (Nov 24, 2016)

Here is a top secret image of the stealth fighter firing stealth missiles... amazing shot!


----------

